# Inserting quotes when editing an already posted message



## Yendred

Why is it not possible to do "insert quote" when editing an already posted message? 
"insert quote" can only be done on a new post.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Is it not?
I can add quotes in any message.


----------



## Yendred

Paulfromitaly said:


> I can add quotes in any message.


How? The "insert quotes" button only acts on a brand new post


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Yendred said:


> How? The "insert quotes" button only acts on a brand new post


Right, so you_ can_ insert quotes in any message.
The problem you're reporting is that when you're editing an old message, the INSERT QUOTES.. button is not available (which means you must insert quotes manually, with  *copy&paste*)


----------



## Yendred

Paulfromitaly said:


> which means you must insert quotes manually, with *copy&paste*


Yes and this is a pain in the a...


----------



## Demiurg

You can insert the quote into the empty message box below and copy&paste it from there.  That makes it a bit easier.


----------



## elroy

Demiurg said:


> You can insert the quote into the empty message box below and copy&paste it from there.


That’s what I do.  Still annoying.


----------



## Yendred

Agree with elroy. Why not having an "Insert quotes" button on the currently edited box? As there is the "Attach files" button.


----------



## Şafak

I thought I had this problem on my phone. Apparently, we're all in the same boat.


----------

